
The Manifesto and the End of Plural Marriage - jkuria
https://www.lds.org/topics/the-manifesto-and-the-end-of-plural-marriage?lang=eng
======
whenchamenia
Plural marriage is still very much practiced, mostly in utah and mexico mormon
communities. This narrative that it was over a centry ago when the common
practice stopped is absolutely horseshit. That there are tv shows documenting
this well into the 21st century show the depth of their feigned ignorance.
This has no place on HN, or any place of rational discussion.

